

After China attacks, gmail will now default to https for email traffic - credo
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/13/google-upgrades-security-on-gmail/

======
DenisM
Fantastic. Maybe Firefox will finally fix HTTPS caching problems.

